# HDS 5 gps to VHF DSC radio connections.



## rgt10 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I've searched high and low, and cannot find the information I need. Can anyone tell me what I need to connect my HDS 5 units gps signal, to my Icom 304 DSC capable radio?

Do I need a new cable? 

Are there wires already in the power connector bundle for doing this, and if so, which wires go to where?

I've searched Lowrances site, and its totally useless in finding this info. Or I am just very inept at using the search function on their site.

Thanks for the help guys.

Roger


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

rgt10 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've searched high and low, and cannot find the information I need. Can anyone tell me what I need to connect my HDS 5 units gps signal, to my Icom 304 DSC capable radio?
> 
> ...


did you look at your installation manual it gives some wire information, I dont know if this is what you are looking for it starts on page 21 to the the end

C:\Documents and Settings\rogier\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\4ZB8KITW\HDS-Install-guide_EN_988-0176-06_A_p[1].pdf


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm lost too. I've got a Raymarine 54 with DSC and a Lowrance 26C HD but for the life of me I can't figure out how to connect them, whether I need a new cable. Searched the internet but can't find anything definitive. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

